# HELLO EVERYONE



## MelloHuskie (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi, I am MelloHuskies. I am a new mouse owner. I have 2 white mice named Bianca and Jenny (Snowjen). I primarily joined this forum to ask questions about mice since I have never had one before.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello there, welcome to the forum!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------

